# LMU - MFA Screenwriting Applicants



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Has anyone heard back from Loyola Marymount regarding their MFA in Screenwriting application (For Fall 2009)?  I talked to the chair back in February and he said they usually decide early April to mid-April.  

Just curious.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow. I started a new topic and it worked.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know there are some LMU MFA in Film Production applicants that are on here, but yeah, was trying to seek out the Screenwriting applicants.  Holler if you hear me.


----------



## skipper (Apr 2, 2009)

I applied to the Screenwriting program...haven't heard anything yet!


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Cool Skipper.  That makes me feel a little better.  I'm wishing now I had submitted different writing samples and personal statements (b/c I met the chair after my application was submitted) and they were def looking for something a little bit different than what I put out there.  

What other schools did you apply to?


----------



## Theo (Apr 2, 2009)

I applied to the program too, but I haven't heard back.  I applied to UCLA, USC, Chapman, Pepperdine and LMU (all MFA Screenwriting). I've only heard from UCLA (rejected) and Pepperdine (accepted). I really want to know the others soon so I can make a decision!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Neville! Just helping your thread to bomb... hahaha


----------



## skipper (Apr 2, 2009)

I applied to USC, Northwestern, LMU, Chapman, and Pepperdine (looks like we're competitors, Theo haha).

I've only heard from USC (rejected) and Pepperdine (accepted). 

I have to respond to Pepperdine by about the third week of April...so I'm getting a little anxious for the others to get here already!

Neville - after talking to the chair, what do you think LMU is looking for?


----------



## Manalive (Apr 2, 2009)

I applied at USC, UCLA, Chapman, and LMU. I was rejected by UCLA, and have made it to the next stage in Chapman's application process. I will be hearing from USC in a few days, according to the website. I haven't heard back from LMU yet.


----------



## Theo (Apr 2, 2009)

Skipper - I'm in the same boat as you, I don't want to miss Pepperdine (because I'm not sure if I will get in anywhere else) but I want to know about USC and the other schools before I drop my deposit.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Theo, I almost applied to Pepperdine. They have some great faculty there and since it's a relatively new MFA program it's likely to still be fresh and open to creative students.  Sometimes this is a big plus (when weighed against programs that have been around so long they've gotten so structured they don't often weigh unique creativity as heavily as they once did).


----------



## Theo (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Neville. I really appreciate it.  Barring some unforseen circumstances, I think I will be going to Pepperdine in the Fall (USC doesn't seem to want me).
Skipper, if you end up going to Pepperdine, I can't wait to meet you!


----------



## skipper (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww...my first grad school friend! 

In a related topic...do you have any idea how much the Pepperdine program costs? I can't find it anywhere on the website...that's a bad sign haha...


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Skipper, I'm not POSITIVE but I think it's roughly $32,000.  I could be wrong though. : / So Theo if you got into LMU you wouldn't consider going there?


----------



## Theo (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't know... personally, I think Pepperdine is going to be the right choice for me.  Without getting into it too much, I am really needing a smaller school a little away from LA right now.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

You from LA originally?  And no, that's cool.  I get that.  I've been to small schools for undergrad and grad school and it's great...but I'm open to a bigger school.  But LMU Screenwriting class is 12-ish. That's pretty small. And all the classes are pretty small, too.


----------



## Theo (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not from LA, but I went to a large public school in central CA and as an undergrad I was in a major that had 2,000 students.  I just never really gave LMU a lot of thought (I've never visited the campus, not a lot of friends who went there), so I haven't really weighed the pros and cons.  I'm going to go visit Pepperdine officially this morning and see how i like it.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 4, 2009)

You should visit LMU too.  That's what I did and that's what made me consider it more.  The location is not the greatest but it's campus is beautiful.


----------



## Theo (Apr 6, 2009)

I just called LMU and they said they hadn't quite finished the application process (not all of the board had read my application) and that I shouldn't expect a decision until April 17 at the earliest.


----------



## skipper (Apr 6, 2009)

April 17...wow. That is...wow. 

What's really going to suck is if I end up waiting all this time just for rejection letters from the schools I haven't heard from yet, when I could have been working out details for Pepperdine. 

Theo - you may want to call Pepperdine and see what your options are for extending your reply time due to late notifications from other schools. I'll probably be doing the same soon :/


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 6, 2009)

Theo, thanks for making the call.  That helps figure out things a bit.  I'm not optimistic about LMU b/c I didn't feel good about the application, but it's a great school and I'd love to go there if I get accepted.  We'll see.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 17, 2009)

Skipper, I guess we'll see soon...next week sometime?  Hopefully they'll send out rejection, accepted and waitlist letters all at once.  Hopefully.


----------



## skipper (Apr 17, 2009)

We can only hope, Neville! I'll let you know as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## Manalive (Apr 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how LMU compares with Chapman, both in general and also specifically in terms of its screenwriting program?


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 18, 2009)

I haven't visited Chapman so I can't say for sure.  But LMU is three years long and Chapman is two.  LMU is about $9,000 more per year (not sure if you have to pay for the third year though b/c it's really just an internship/practicum they set you up with) than Chapman is.  As far as the program goes, it looks like they both school you in film and TV pretty well judging by the classes you have to take.  But as far as more differences than that, I'm not too sure.  

Have you already gotten into Chapman MFA in Screenwriting Manalive?


----------



## Manalive (Apr 19, 2009)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> 
> Have you already gotten into Chapman MFA in Screenwriting Manalive?



Yes. I really like what I've read and heard about Chapman, but I can't nearly as much information about LMU.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 20, 2009)

Go visit there.  Can you do that?  Or do you live too far away?  

LMU has great facilities.  Very new and up to date and it seems like the group they accept there is very small and intentional (only 12-15 people accepted each year).  

So yeah....I think both would be great options.  

When did you get accepted into Chapman's Program MANALIVE?


----------

